# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Small Wizards Academy of Learning - Please Comment!

## justinknightcartography

"The Wise Wizard's Academy of Learning" - Brand New Map. A Very Modest Sized, but Very Reputable Academy for Young Wizards in a Fantasy Setting. The School has 2 Classrooms with 6 Desks and a Chalkboard, a Library of Magic, a Laboratory of Potions with 2 Desks and a Chalkboard, 2 Offices with 2 Chairs each, Basic Toilets, a Staff Room with 8 Seats and the Principals Private Office and Study. To The East is a Multipurpose Hall, with Kitchen and Stage Equipped with Trap Door, Which Can Be Used as a Refectory, Examinations Room, Sports Hall and Performance Venue as well as a Graduation and Prize Giving Room. The Floors are either Stone Paved or Wooden. Windows are indicated with a Cross (X). Doors are Constructed of Timber. 
#cartography #cartographer #cartographic #map #maps #art #artist #illustration #illustrator #technicaldrawing #wizardingschool #wizardsacademy #magicacademy #academy #adnd #fantasysetting #fantasyworld #wizardscollege #rpg #dnd #dnd5e #gurps #pathfinder #dungeonfantasyrpg #thefantasytrip #a3 #a3scanner #a3paper #a3squaredpaper #justinknightcartography


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Philippo

I really liked it! Can I use it for my D&D Campaign?

----------


## justinknightcartography

> I really liked it! Can I use it for my D&D Campaign?


I would love to know that you are able to use at least one of my Floor Plans in your RPG. Thank you so very much. I really appreciate you commenting. Sorry for the long delay in replying. I lost my password.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## donpaulo

Yes this is a nice one. It can easily be used as a culture center or theater/restaurant

----------

